# Tebaldi at her best



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I forget whether or not she was included with the other "Suicidio" singers in the contest but if she was not they are missing a true winning performance. I compared her with Saio (sp?) Hernandez and there is just no comparison between the two -- Renata wins!


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Wonderful !

I've read she listened to a Callas recording while learning the role.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> I forget whether or not she was included with the other "Suicidio" singers in the contest but if she was not they are missing a true winning performance. I compared her with Saio (sp?) Hernandez and there is just no comparison between the two -- Renata wins!


Yes, one of Tebaldi's best moments. My impression is that she usually didn't attack the notes with "thrusts", esp. in studio recordings so they claim that her singing in more dramatic roles was staid. She was very fierce here.

But Tebaldi at her best, IMO, was in the 1953 Forza with Mitropoulos and the Requiem with de Sabata. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> I forget whether or not she was included with the other "Suicidio" singers in the contest but if she was not they are missing a true winning performance. I compared her with Saio (sp?) Hernandez and there is just no comparison between the two -- Renata wins!


Saioa, i believe. And yes, she learned from the best, as BBSVK mentioned above.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> I forget whether or not she was included with the other "Suicidio" singers in the contest but if she was not they are missing a true winning performance. I compared her with Saio (sp?) Hernandez and there is just no comparison between the two -- Renata wins!


I am pretty certain I included this because I LOVE this. She is great with such wonderful, integrated chest notes.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

nina foresti said:


> I forget whether or not she was included with the other "Suicidio" singers in the contest but if she was not they are missing a true winning performance. I compared her with Saio (sp?) Hernandez and there is just no comparison between the two -- Renata wins!


Was the whole opera filmed with her ? I can't find the whole movie.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

BBSVK said:


> Was the whole opera filmed with her ? I can't find the whole movie.


It was one of those Firestone Hour productions, no doubt, which were presented on television in those heady days when culture was proudly displayed under patronage of leading industry giants. Bell Telephone, Goodyear Tire and Rubber, Firestone Industries, etc.
Tebaldi is probably lip-synching.


----------

